# Newly jarred males



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's a few males I recently removed from their growout tanks to 2 litre soda bottles to continue growing (and keeping their finnage in one piece). First are some Purple males.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Very pretty! You should get a new camera, chard! I think you'd have much better sales if you could get good pics. 

























I used the canon powershot A590 IS for these pics.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

GOsh, beautiful....

And bettaman, that first pic is fantastic.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks! I cropped it. I'm spawning them today too.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I always like surprises. Wlids are basically all the same. Here's a wild card from one of my Purple spawns. A Gold Dragon with Orange fins.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2013)

Nice Chard56 and Betta man.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks. I definitely think that chards camera does not do justice to his fish.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I try different settings, different lighting and back grounds. Some come out clear as a bell while others look like I took the picture through an oil slick. Some day maybe I can afford a good camera. These are from a Purple Doubletail Elephant Ear spawn.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Second one down is good! That purple one is pretty.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

BETTA SALE!!! 20 to 50 percent off previous buy-it-now prices on all my Betta auctions on Aquabid. I need room to jar males from their growout tanks and room in the sororities for new girls. The sale has been canceled! Chard 56 Bettas are still available at normal prices.


----------

